# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Assistance in partial hair pieces.

## winkywoo

Hi all. I'm in need of a little advice. I'm 20 years old and I've been on the big 3 for over a year now. Unfortunately, I'm seeing continued thinning in the front of my scalp however the remainder of my hair seems to be holding up well. I'm just barely able to keep it hidden from the untrained eye and I know that I won't be able to do so for much longer. I'm looking into a partial hair piece for the front of my hair however I'm completely clueless on how it all works. Could anybody give me a little advice? Where to purchase from, how to apply etc. (I live in the UK if that makes a difference.) And how does one apply a partial hairpiece when they've never done it before? Also... the haircut - how does that work? What do you say to the barber? "I'd like the front half of my head shaved but the rest cut great." It's all a little overwhelming and any advice/stories would be much appreciated! I'm also considering hair fibers if a hair piece seems to complex.

----------


## grincher

I dabbled with them before I moved on to toppers. They are just a smaller version of a topper. 

You need to make sure your supplier takes a hair sample for the colour match as it needs to be spot on.

My first one was too narrow (3cm) and I found it hard to keep bonded for more than a few days, but when I widen it to 8cm it bonded fine.

http://www.ukhairsystems.com/partials.html

They also arrange the template, fitting and cut in.

----------


## winkywoo

> I dabbled with them before I moved on to toppers. They are just a smaller version of a topper. 
> 
> You need to make sure your supplier takes a hair sample for the colour match as it needs to be spot on.
> 
> My first one was too narrow (3cm) and I found it hard to keep bonded for more than a few days, but when I widen it to 8cm it bonded fine.
> 
> http://www.ukhairsystems.com/partials.html
> 
> They also arrange the template, fitting and cut in.


 Thank you for the info and the link. Are you happy using a topper?  What made you go this route? Was it purely the fact that you were unhappy with the partial? Or had you lost too much hair that the full topper seemed practical?

----------


## grincher

In reality, I should have started with a topper, but it took me time to work it all out at the start. Looking back I know. Thats some years ago now.

Very happy indeed.

----------


## lvlace

> Hi all. I'm in need of a little advice. I'm 20 years old and I've been on the big 3 for over a year now. Unfortunately, I'm seeing continued thinning in the front of my scalp however the remainder of my hair seems to be holding up well. I'm just barely able to keep it hidden from the untrained eye and I know that I won't be able to do so for much longer. I'm looking into a partial hair piece for the front of my hair however I'm completely clueless on how it all works. Could anybody give me a little advice? Where to purchase from, how to apply etc. (I live in the UK if that makes a difference.) And how does one apply a partial hairpiece when they've never done it before? Also... the haircut - how does that work? What do you say to the barber? "I'd like the front half of my head shaved but the rest cut great." It's all a little overwhelming and any advice/stories would be much appreciated! I'm also considering hair fibers if a hair piece seems to complex.


 The subject of partials is quite common on hairpiece forums.  Take a look at the links below.  Start with the "crash course" link.  Good info about hairpieces in general that also applies to partials.  You will also find a video (non English).  It shows a partial being applied.  IMO it is a lousy partial.  Bad hairline.  But the poor hairline is covered by combing the hair forward.  The color and blend is good however.  Worth looking at.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/67893...o+help+newbies
Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw3_...ature=youtu.be

http://www.network54.com/Forum/678938/thread/1402352729
http://www.network54.com/Forum/678938/thread/1414875722
http://www.network54.com/Forum/678938/thread/1391876677
http://www.network54.com/Forum/678938/thread/1460360754
http://www.network54.com/Forum/678938/thread/1471573321
http://www.network54.com/Forum/678938/thread/1475402770
http://www.network54.com/Forum/678938/thread/1474759395
http://www.network54.com/Forum/678938/thread/1458188044

----------


## winkywoo

Thanks for sending this. Good stuff for me to look into. The last link you sent would be near enough exactly the type of hairpiece I am looking for. Thank you again!

----------


## Dfaru94

> Thanks for sending this. Good stuff for me to look into. The last link you sent would be near enough exactly the type of hairpiece I am looking for. Thank you again!


 I think that hairline on the last link looks good. It's a little bit clockable, I think because of how dense and abrupt it looks, but he definitely got the shape right.

I've noticed a lot of guys who wear these systems seem to forget, your hairline also recedes at the temples towards your ears. A lot of guys just ignore their receded temples and only replace the hair on top... 

The result is either re-creating the look of a receding hairline at best (which looks fine if you are older), but often just looks crappy, no offense to anyone. When I first started looking at hair systems, it was so consistent that I saw guys doing this that I actually didn't think it was possible to re-create a "youthful" hairline. I was put off wearing them.

You need some temple-age, especially if you are young.

----------


## AIngram

My hair loss is a little more extreme than just the front, so I am looking for more of a full wig. Not just for the top.

However, I do have a deeply receded hairline, so I would ideally like something that has a hairline like the one in the last link from lvlace. 

I have been looking around for what it is that does that, and as far as I can tell it is some sort of transparent lace.

So I looked up lace front wigs (cause I only need the front), and I found this page: http://www.godivassecretwigs.com/lac...ategory_page=1

It has a couple of men's wigs, and because it is in the lace front section of the site I would assume that means they are lace front.

Hard to tell from just the images, but they don't all seem to have the same hairline look. But maybe that is just the price difference. Or maybe I am just being paranoid about buying something I can't try on first. 

Has anyone tried something like this? Was it important to wear it and try it out before you made the purchase? 

I like the anonymity of buying it online, but I am not sure about function and appearance. Especially with the whole issue of color. 

Any advice on how to proceed would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## lvlace

I have never heard of "godivassecretwigs."  Better if you stay with well established suppliers with a large customer base.  In the USA.....NW Lace, Toplace, and Coolpiece are well known.  Hair Direct is also a big player, but, they are experiencing severe quality control issues currently.  Other suppliers exist in Europe.

Order a custom *lace* full cap (I assume you want a full cap based on your comment......"not just for the top."  A custom piece allows your to specify any hairline, density and color.

----------

